# Billiard /Pool ball lidded box chuck



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

Here is what I came up with to hold the Billiard/ Pool ball on my lathe. 

Go get one of these. 






It's almost perfect. 





You need a tenon that fits very snug to fill in the narrow end all the way through. It's going to be clamped by the jaws of your chuck. Without it the narrow end will just crush and be of no use to you. 





I cup faced the end towards the ball to support it. I doubt this is necessary but it takes no time so why not. 









Saw the tenon off flush. Chuck it up and cut some relief slots. Don't use a coping saw like I did, it's almost impossible to cut straight with a blade so thin spanning the gap. 





Find a hose clamp in your junk drawer that will fit your new JT VIC Pool ball gripper chuck thingy and install it. Put your ball in and tighten it down. You will be able to tell if you are centered or not when you rotate it. The number or stripe will wobble. 

One of those kids suction cup darts might be the perfect adjustment tool. Lick it, stick it, and level it. They are probably illegal now. 





Here it is spinning. 





You will want to put something over the hose clamp, they bite just a little bit. 





Here is the ball that modeled for all of these shots completed and ready for a finial, knob, or handle. I'm not sure what you call the thing on top of a lidded box. 









This is clearly not what any of these parts were designed for. Using these parts in this manner most likely voids any and all warranties expressed or implied. It could result in serious injury, maiming, or death so I guess you shouldn't do it. 

One of my attempts at doing this with another type of chuck resulted in escaped balls. This one does not seem to have that problem even with the severe catch I had while turning this ball it failed to escape. The ball was no longer centered properly but it stayed safely mounted. 

The balls are very hard and when they bounce off the ways before striking the top of your face-shield it reminds you how fast you can get hurt. They really don't feel like they have lost much velocity on the short trip from the ways to the skull. If I were a cat person I would imagine the cat would be entertained by the ball going berserk all over the basement. I have a dog and he didn't much care. 

Please be safe. 

Please be safe. 

And lastly, PLEASE BE SAFE!







Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 16, 2017)

Great idea. I imagine the vacuum adapter was much cheaper then the PVC fitting.

Glad to see you taped over the clamp. Did you apply the tape before or after having to bandage a knuckle?


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

Mr Vic said:


> Great idea. I imagine the vacuum adapter was much cheaper then the PVC fitting.
> 
> Glad to see you taped over the clamp. Did you apply the tape before or after having to bandage a knuckle?





I oriented it so the strap end slides over your knuckle. It thumped me but brought no blood. If wrist sweat bands were still the rage I'd put one of those on it. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

Try doing that with a golf ball and watch how much it bounces. Don't ask me how I know this. I heard from a friend:biggrin:

Many ideas have come out of billiard balls and many more to be invented. Good luck as you progress down this ally. Just so you know if you see mine I did not copy from you. i have been doing this for over 10 years now:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a project for you being you are good at coming up with jigs.

I need to cut 1" billiard balls in half (exactly in half) and need the numbers showing. Give me some ideas how to do this. I will be cutting on my bandsaw as far as I can now think of.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 16, 2017)

Who is going to come up with the fixture for holding bowling balls next?  It would take a brave soul indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

More4dan said:


> Who is going to come up with the fixture for holding bowling balls next?  It would take a brave soul indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




Has been done. I will look for the thread on this at some latter time. People cut them up to make blanks. Not all bowling balls are good to do that with though.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Try doing that with a golf ball and watch how much it bounces. Don't ask me how I know this. I heard from a friend:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Many ideas have come out of billiard balls and many more to be invented. Good luck as you progress down this ally. Just so you know if you see mine I did not copy from you. i have been doing this for over 10 years now:biggrin:





I took the idea from you and the video that Mr Vic pointed out in the thread on pen blank cut offs.  That's why it's called JT VIC 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> I have a project for you being you are good at coming up with jigs.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to cut 1" billiard balls in half (exactly in half) and need the numbers showing. Give me some ideas how to do this. I will be cutting on my bandsaw as far as I can now think of.





Where do I find 1" billiard balls?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Feb 16, 2017)

oldtoolsniper said:


> Where do I find 1" billiard balls?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



 I have a set that I bought at a thrift store.


----------



## magpens (Feb 16, 2017)

John,

Instead of a bandsaw (narrower kerf), could you do it on a lathe with a parting tool (probably wider kerf) ?



jttheclockman said:


> I have a project for you being you are good at coming up with jigs.
> 
> I need to cut 1" billiard balls in half (exactly in half) and need the numbers showing. Give me some ideas how to do this. I will be cutting on my bandsaw as far as I can now think of.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

magpens said:


> John,
> 
> Instead of a bandsaw (narrower kerf), could you do it on a lathe with a parting tool (probably wider kerf) ?
> 
> ...


  How to hold it???  I am listening.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

oldtoolsniper said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I have a project for you being you are good at coming up with jigs.
> ...




You can get various sizes on ebay. I bought a whole bunch of various sizes from China years ago. 

One thing when doing any of this cutting of Billiard balls you do not want to use expensive Belgian Aramith or Tournament Aramith billiard balls.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> oldtoolsniper said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...





I just ordered a set for $8 from EBay. Chinese of course. 

When I cut some wooden balls in half I drilled a hole thru a 2x4 a little smaller that the circumference of the ball. I wedged the ball in the hole and then used two pieces of plywood with holes drilled in them as holders on the sides. Clamp the plywood to the sides and then bandsaw through the middle. 




Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PenPal (Feb 16, 2017)

The top part is called a Finial mate.

Peter.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

This might work






Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PenPal (Feb 16, 2017)

Just checked ShopVac Australia never heard of over here. But HD plastic water pipe size to size adapters work fine a lot stronger using a Jubilee clip and slots.

Peter.


----------



## magpens (Feb 16, 2017)

John, you could hold it on the lathe using a jig like oldsniper's.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

In giving this some thought a bandsaw might get expensive. I'm using Sorby HSS tools on the balls when I turn them. With a thin parting tool to get a clean chip free cut I start razor sharp and sharpen halfway through cutting off the lid. The balls I'm cutting are hard on the tools and dull them pretty quick. I'm thinking the bandsaw blades are going to dull very fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 16, 2017)

PenPal said:


> Just checked ShopVac Australia never heard of over here. But HD plastic water pipe size to size adapters work fine a lot stronger using a Jubilee clip and slots.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter.





I picked up some of those too. They are more work to mount to my lathe. They also did not grip enough of the ball for my liking to shape it and hold it. I know it's a simple matter to cut a face plate, groove it for the fitting and mount it with epoxy and wait for it to set up. I wanted something that took the least amount of modification and fuss. Something readily available and simple. The longest part in making the jig was finding the hose clamp in my junk box. I forgot to get one at the hardware store. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

After seeing the Pool Table Box in the Pen Box contest and all this talk of cutting billiard balls has got the juices flowing in this direction.

I can not cut the 1" billiard balls on the lathe because of the size. They will also spin too easily if i make a holding jig like that. As I mentioned I was to try this stuff well before I got ill and family matters arose so I just got back in the shop in Aug. But i do have some thoughts on cutting on a bandsaw. I may even try a scroll saw. I will try making a jig somewhat like I did when I cut a quarter in half on my scrollsaw. The biggest factor is to keep the ball from spinning and I may first try double sided tape and if not maybe some hot glue. This is a 1" ball. What he is cutting is 2-1/4" ball.   

Oh by the way a metal bandsaw blade will cut those and bowling balls well. They have fine teeth so it will not grab the ball when cutting. I may have to use a jewelers blade on a scroll saw. 


With my jig for cutting the billiard balls there is no need for vac. But Roy has built a nice jig that works for what he is doing and he feels safe with it. That is what counts. 

When I get back to this project I will take photos of what I am doing. I just forget to take the time to take photos. When I do then I have to charge the batteries and it becomes a pain. But I will try more often. I wish I had taken pictures of the billiard boxes I made years ago but again if I had to take photos of everything I make in my shop I would have no time to create.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2017)

Roy that jig has some merit. Have to keep it in mind. With some double sided tape it may work.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is my third one. Managed to roll the top over for a more better gooder finished look. Learning to do a small finial is a whole separate set of challenges. 








Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 17, 2017)

As you noticed I am sure when dealing with these China balls they are not true in many ways. The markers are not the same on both sides. You may have cut the lid perfect on the white line but the numbers are off. They will be off on both sides. They are also not all the same size. Close but not true. Just things you have to work with. Need to do a recess in the bottom to keep from rolling.

Nice job on this. You should do well at craft shows if you sell.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Feb 17, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> As you noticed I am sure when dealing with these China balls they are not true in many ways. The markers are not the same on both sides. You may have cut the lid perfect on the white line but the numbers are off. They will be off on both sides. They are also not all the same size. Close but not true. Just things you have to work with. Need to do a recess in the bottom to keep from rolling.
> 
> Nice job on this. You should do well at craft shows if you sell.





Yes the Chinese apparently aren't to concerned about those things. It took me a little while to figure out what was going on. I used the striped balls so I had a line to follow. The joke is on me. The solid colors don't create that challenge. 

Thanks for the complements and encouragement! 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

